# Nock and Vane Color for Field??



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

Has anyone discovered a nock and vane color (other than orange or red) that is easy to pick out on Field/Hunter target faces at 60 yards and out?
Almost everyone uses orange around here so we tried green but it disappears at about 60 yards for us. We use pin nocks and G-nocks.
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Jbird said:


> Has anyone discovered a nock and vane color (other than orange or red) that is easy to pick out on Field/Hunter target faces at 60 yards and out?
> Almost everyone uses orange around here so we tried green but it disappears at about 60 yards for us. We use pin nocks and G-nocks.
> Thanks,
> Jbird


Since everyone's color perception is a little different, I'm not sure there's a clear cut answer to your question. For me, I can see my green/white combination pretty good, but from 50+ yards I think any color is going to be hard to see without binos. Sarge was shooting some pink vanes on Monday - maybe he'll report how well he could see them.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I just usually take along my 20X FITA spotting scope... 
On hilly courses the tripod doubles as a walking stick.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm using Flex Fletch Red (sure looks pink to me!) with solid white wraps and Red Beiter nocks. :tongue: Shows up fine for me.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Blaze Orange 187 FF with Neon Orange Bohining pin nocks ......

I really like this combo....but so does everyone else  So I am trying to come up with a new combo also :noidea:


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

I just went with bohning 1.5 X vanes in red with yellow bohning pin nocks , and they show up real well all the way out to 80.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Yep*

I'm talking with Binos. Since I use orange wraps, vanes, and red nocks I need something to separate Suzi's arrows from mine. About the only hi-vis color I haven't tried is yellow. I would put hot pink on her's but she hates pink and you can't find hot pink nocks. Not many around here using yellow so that may be the ticket.
Jbird


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Snf*

How do you like the Bohning pin nocks? We have been using GT Pin nocks on our Navs but I don't think they have yellow as a color.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I just started using the new Bohning pin nocks....they have some different colors :wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jbird said:


> I'm talking with Binos. Since I use orange wraps, vanes, and red nocks I need something to separate Suzi's arrows from mine. About the only hi-vis color I haven't tried is yellow. I would put hot pink on her's but she hates pink and you can't find hot pink nocks. Not many around here using yellow so that may be the ticket.
> Jbird



Jay,
I've used yellow in the past; in fact, I switched to them for several years because of the "organge craze" people got stuck on.

I used yellow vanes with either green or pink fluorescent nocks and the visibility was very good with them.

I'm using the flo. orange VaneTec vanes with green pin nocks right now, however, with white wraps and don't have any problems seeing my arrows with my binocs and distinguishing mine from the other people's in my group.


The VaneTec flo. greens are very good too.
field14


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*F14*

Yep the flo orange Super Spines or Mini Fitas depending or arrow diameter are the ticket as far as I'm concerned. 
Jbird


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Jbird said:


> How do you like the Bohning pin nocks? We have been using GT Pin nocks on our Navs but I don't think they have yellow as a color.
> Jbird


there working out nicely! I have noticed when I backend a shaft , if I get a nick on the pin it is very small. and when they crack the fall off the pin. theres no wondering if they are cracked at all. the fitment on the pin is nice and tight also


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

short-n-fast said:


> there working out nicely! I have noticed when I backend a shaft , if I get a nick on the pin it is very small. and when they crack the fall off the pin. theres no wondering if they are cracked at all. the fitment on the pin is nice and tight also


I have had similar results. I started using them on Fri....broke 3 in very quick order....and got 4 busted on Sun during a field round. Only lost 1 pin from all of that. With Easton pin nocks for me when I loose a nock I would bet that about 75% of the time I lost the pin also.

Another plus with these nocks is that there is no wondering if the nock is good....if you hit one it is going to crack to the point that at least an ear is gone or the entire nock is gonna blow up. :thumb:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Yep the flo orange Super Spines or Mini Fitas depending or arrow diameter are the ticket as far as I'm concerned.
> Jbird


Jay,
May I suggest WHITE wraps? There is a different "Hue" to the entire setup with the organe MiniFitas and green nocks....Makes MY arrows very distinctive when looking thru the binocs on field or spotting scope on 900 rounds....even tho others have orange vanes too....I can pick mine out easily.

Just a suggestion to help you with Suzi's arrow spotting?

field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

field14 said:


> Jay,
> I've used yellow in the past; in fact, I switched to them for several years because of the "organge craze" people got stuck on.
> 
> I used yellow vanes with either green or pink fluorescent nocks and the visibility was very good with them.
> ...


field14,
I wouldn't think yellow vanes would be very easy to see in the four ring on a Field face. 

But then again, if you're good enough, they won't be in that scoring area...will they?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> field14,
> I wouldn't think yellow vanes would be very easy to see in the four ring on a Field face.
> 
> But then again, if you're good enough, they won't be in that scoring area...will they?



When combined with a white wrap and a green or pink nock, the yellow gives a different hue and are readily distinguishable in the "white" on the field face. NOT as "bright" as orange, or pink, or green, but easily found.

field14


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I am using a red wrap, black vanes and a blaze nock------Figured with that combo something should show up on just about any target:tongue:
John


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Wrap Material*

I have fl orange, fl yellow, and white on hand. I'll give the white a try. I used green wraps, white vanes, and white nocks for Hunter because he is color blind and can see white on the ground when looking for an arrow. What colors are the Bohning pin nocks available in. She has been shooting G nocks in her Navs and I been using Pins in mine and neither one of us has ever lost a shaft due to rear end damage. Beiter makes some very cool colors in there insert nocks but they are a
robin hood going somewhere to happen.
Jbird


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I just switched to Bohning Flo Red Nocks and they glow like Mini Christmas Tree Blubs. I have seen some Green Nocks that a friend had on his arrows once but we didn't know what brand they were. They came on the arrows he bought at a box store, an off brand.

Robert


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I would try black


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Jbird said:


> I'm talking with Binos. Since I use orange wraps, vanes, and red nocks I need something to separate Suzi's arrows from mine. About the only hi-vis color I haven't tried is yellow. I would put hot pink on her's but she hates pink and you can't find hot pink nocks. Not many around here using yellow so that may be the ticket.
> Jbird


Well isnce I use yellow and I don't want everyone using yellow I will tell you htat are impossible to see. 

In all honesty thay can be tought on the white of either face but stick out real well on the black. 

What I would recommend is upgrading your bino so that you can see the shat then the vane color is a mute point!!!



Brown Hornet said:


> I just started using the new Bohning pin nocks....they have some different colors :wink:


Hooray!!!!!



Jbird said:


> How do you like the Bohning pin nocks? We have been using GT Pin nocks on our Navs but I don't think they have yellow as a color.
> Jbird


I love them, just got another pack that will be on the Nano PROs when they arrive. Hurry up UPS!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well isnce I use yellow and I don't want everyone using yellow I will tell you htat are impossible to see.
> 
> In all honesty thay can be tought on the white of either face but stick out real well on the black.
> 
> ...


Yep you talked me into trying them:wink: and I thank you my good man.

and just so those of you know that give me a hard time....I PAID FOR THEM


----------



## cubsfan (Aug 15, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> I'm using Flex Fletch Red (sure looks pink to me!) with solid white wraps and Red Beiter nocks. :tongue: Shows up fine for me.


That is what I use, but red g pin nocks. It shows up really well. I also use blue nocks with it. Those nocks are harder to see, but the 'flo red' (aka pink) fletchings are still easy to see.


----------

